# Skeleton driving car



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Stumbled across this on the net. It is wicked cool and thought everyone would love it. Worth the watch. Great effect.

Skeleton Driving My Car Halloween 2009 - Car Videos on StreetFire


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

that is so full of win!!!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wonder what would happen if you corpsified the skeleton.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Took my idea a step further lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I wonder if he got pulled over....


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is so cooll!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ha, loved the reactions! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

That is great!! Would love to be someone sitting in the backseat watching the expressions...lol


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that's a unique way to get into the Halloween spirit. I love it! Empty_W's photo is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Man, I just need a right-sided car! That is so funny. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

i must say this is so cool. i have laughed so hard over this. great job


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, even i would freak if i saw that. lol. loved it. yeah, wonder what a cop would do. to bad the head didn't turn. can you imagine sitting at a stop light by that and slowly the head turned right at you. lol.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I got to try this out next Halloween.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I wonder if this can be done by pulling the drivers seat all the way back.
Dressing in black with spandex mask and a Walgreen's skeleton torso in front of you.
Skeleton hand can be attached to the back of your hand. So when you turn the wheel. Then skeleton hands will move.


----------

